# Bad Rating Removed



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I had 5 passengers try to get into my car and i refused. Told them it's illegal to take more than 4. Their first response, other drivers let us. I told them again, it's illegal. Throughout the ride, they were pleasant and nice. As soon we arrived at their destination the main customer started to talk shit and said it was not cool for me to refuse 5 passengers. Again, explained its illegal and i could lose my job for taking more than 4 passengers. My rating was at 4.89. The next day my rating is at 4.87. Sent email explaining exactly what happened. I received the below email stating the bad rating has been removed.

*Thanks for getting back to us. Based on your feedback, I can definitely understand how your ride with them could be frustrating. 
We rely on our drivers to let us know how things are out there and how we can ensure that everyone is having an awesome experience together, so thank you!
I was able to locate the ride using the information you've provided. I've gone ahead and excluded the rating from this ride so that your driver rating average is not affected. It may take up to a week for your driver rating to be updated with this excluded rating. 
If you feel that a passenger may rate you poorly due to something out of your control, I highly suggest utilizing the comment box after each ride to note anything you feel may be important about the ride and/or passenger. That way, we can go back to your ride history and see your side of the story, and we can take any actions if necessary.*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you got lucky. next time drive off and take none of the party. wait for them to cancel or cancel after 5 minutes of arrival "customer request"

not worth the hassle when you can bank the cancel fee with NO rating.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> you got lucky. next time drive off and take none of the party. wait for them to cancel or cancel after 5 minutes of arrival "customer request"
> 
> not worth the hassle when you can bank the cancel fee with NO rating.


LOL... I will not drive off. This is the law and they need to comply. You are not above the law. You decide to rate me bad, i will know it's you and will have it removed next day.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

When I first started uber I crammed 6 college girls into my car one time. Lol I didn't know any better. As consolation the one sitting on the other girl's lap was wearing a skirt in the middle seat and occasionally when she shifted her legs I could see a peak of red panties.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

thats a first, congrats with that.. lucky i've done enough rides to have a buffer from the asshole riders..Holding @ 4.8 @ 1k rides


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I got over 1k too and as a result of this stupid customer, I went down by about .2 which is so so.... However, my thinking was, if i can have it reversed, why not.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I had 5 passengers try to get into my car and i refused. Told them it's illegal to take more than 4. Their first response, other drivers let us. I told them again, it's illegal. Throughout the ride, they were pleasant and nice. As soon we arrived at their destination the main customer started to talk shit and said it was not cool for me to refuse 5 passengers. Again, explained its illegal and i could lose my job for taking more than 4 passengers. My rating was at 4.89. The next day my rating is at 4.87. Sent email explaining exactly what happened. I received the below email stating the bad rating has been removed.
> 
> *Thanks for getting back to us. Based on your feedback, I can definitely understand how your ride with them could be frustrating.
> We rely on our drivers to let us know how things are out there and how we can ensure that everyone is having an awesome experience together, so thank you!
> ...


Wow. So all that BS about them not being able to remove ratings was just that. Bullshit.

Good for you though. It's especially hard when they start filling your car up like some clown car after you've hit accept. You know that any refusal or even bringing it up will = 1 star.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Raider said:


> When I first started uber I crammed 6 college girls into my car one time. Lol I didn't know any better. As consolation the one sitting on the other girl's lap was wearing a skirt in the middle seat and occasionally when she shifted her legs I could see a peak of red panties.


LOL...nothing like that in this situation. Speaking of perversions....I had a girl this weekend(hot as &^%$) inviting me to come into her hotel(W Hotel) with her boyfriend. i declined after picturing me and her boyfriend's balls rubbing against each other! Got her number and told her i will call her as soon as i drop off couple of more customers.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> LOL...nothing like that in this situation. Speaking of perversions....I had a girl this weekend(hot as &^%$) inviting me to come into her hotel(W Hotel) with her boyfriend. i declined after picturing me and her boyfriend's balls rubbing against each other! Got her number and told her i will call her as soon as i drop off couple of more customers.


Damn and so classy at the W Hotel no less. Did you get the 5 stars before or after? Mine story is a bit more trashy. Last Saturday night I was offered some coke and a BJ from Pax.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

They removed a poor rating for me when I picked up the wrong "Jared"..


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

W Hotel are money people...This was actually a cash only ride. I was sitting taking a break and they came to my car after seeing the uber sign. They had some problems with their Uber account or they were avoiding the surge pricing at 4.7. So I told them it is normally around $10 but they said we will just give you $20. I was like sure. Afterwards, she hands me $40 and i was like what the hell....thats too much. Then she starts rubbing my biceps while her boyfriend waited outside the car and asked me to come into the hotel...Then that image came to my head about me and her boyfriend's balls rubbing against each other. Then I had to run...Run, Forest, Run! LOL.

LOL on offered some coke and a BJ.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I turned a girl down a few weeks ago. Same kinda deal. Sounds like bull until it happens to you. Just keep in mind, you met this girl 8 minutes ago!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is a link to removing bad reviews. Not exactly sure how you'd figure out which of the assholes reviewed you bad but oh well.

I think that "too many passengers" gets their attention though because it's illegal. Anything else it's meh..

http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

JLA said:


> Here is a link to removing bad reviews. http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


Hmmmm. "Bad Language" is grounds for a "Rating Review Request"? OK...In that case, about 50% of rides given in my area would qualify.


----------



## Lotsahelp (Jul 12, 2015)

I am trying to figure this ratings thing out. I have only been ubering for a couple of months and I had 5 stars but then due to random lower ratings recently mine has dropped to 4.7! and I haven't gotten weekly summary since the 13th. This is very frustrating.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Rating system is flawed and manipulated by Uber.
Uber uses it to put more psychological pressure on drivers and to deactivate any drivers at anytime Uber wants to.
IMO, one day a Rating System Class Action Lawsuit will be filed against Uber sooner or later.


----------



## Lotsahelp (Jul 12, 2015)

Well I had one guy last night ask for mints and iPhone charger. I had neither. Waiting to see if he gives me know rating. Also hard when people give low rating because I couldn't find them right at large casino with multiple pick up spots and they don't give good instructions.


----------

